

First Look: Ubuntu ‘Intrepid Ibex’ Beta Delivers Improved UI, New Features - reazalun
http://www.webmonkey.com/blog/First_Look%3A_Ubuntu__Intrepid_Ibex__Beta_Delivers_Improved_UI__New_Features

======
notauser
I just fired up the beta on my MacBook Pro (which hasn't had an upgrade since
7.10) and... wow.

No hardware issues, everything installed itself, even my keys light up again.
Multiple monitor support has gone from being a 3 hour configuration nightmare
to two clicks.

Far and away the best bit is the UI polish. It seems to have everything
functional I liked about clunky old KDE 3.x (window shading! focus on mouse!)
plus all the good bits they could swipe from OS X and Vista.

However I wish they would enable the dark theme by default, it looks much
better than the light one. None of the review screen shots do it justice.

~~~
natrius
The dark theme is nice until you open Firefox. Web pages weren't designed with
dark buttons, checkboxes and text inputs in mind.

~~~
jonas_b
To me, the first thing they should get to look nice is firefox. Everything
else is secondary.

I don't understand when people complain that "XY release sucks because they
included the wrong BitTorrent client". I've read serious reviewers stating
this.

They need to become discriminate about what they include in their releases, to
curate their art, as Jason Fried would say.

------
truebosko
This looks very nice. I finally installed Ubuntu Hardy on my main desktop and
got dual monitors working after a lot of hassle, but now I'm excited to try
this out. Going to hold off on the beta until a final release though

~~~
natrius
The first time I've ever had dual monitors working in Linux was two days ago
when I installed Intrepid. It took a couple of clicks and (unfortunately)
restarting X. Compiz doesn't work with Xinerama (multiple screen support)
either. I don't really need the extra space, so I stick with my large monitor
and turn off the laptop display.

~~~
notauser
I think it must be card dependent.

My ATI card worked with dual screens and Conpiz, and didn't need an X restart.

~~~
truebosko
You're right it is. Some cards work wonderfully, the one I have has apparently
"many reported problems" trying to get it to work with fglrx drivers

I stuck with Radeon for now. My only loss is that I can't get any desktop
effects on because my Virtual Screen size is over 3000 in width which far
exceeds my cards limitations. Would be nice if it could somehow "ignore" the
second monitor (my TV) only until when it's on so I could get the effects.

------
PieSquared
I tried installing the beta... But the fglrx graphics driver for my ATI card
doesn't work :(

So now I'm just downloading an ISO and trying that first.

~~~
ash
You could probably try new radeonhd driver.

~~~
PieSquared
Whoa, thanks so much. Didn't know about that. I haven't tried it yet, but
based on it's latest 'supported devices list' it supports my ATI Radeon HD
2600 XT.

~~~
ash
I've just found there are two open source drivers for ati cards under
development: xf86-video-radeonhd and xf86-video-ati. One maybe better than the
other.

